# Hurricane Kayaks...opinions wanted



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I am thinking about buying my first yak. I have been looking around at some used ones, so I can make sure its for me before I drop a ton of cash. I found a pretty good deal on this Hurricane Pheonix and wanted opinions
http://www.hurricaneaquasports.com/phoenix-140.html


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I know 2 people that have one.A guy name Vic at Appomattox River Company in York County Va.He sells them and fishes from his. www.paddleva.com
A lady that I paddle with in a paddling group in Richmond Va. Both love em and they are light and fast yaks.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Checked them out on their website. They look really nice! Lacking scupper holes is the only drawback I saw. Just my observation. If you go out in water that may come over the side, how fast will it drain itself? Something to look at.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I am just looking at the picture and spec. It loolk it is very fast SOT. My type of kayak for speed. Though not quite for serious fishing, not for open water, not for where many power boats are due to wash over. Lack of space on gunwale and raised center is big minus for installing rod holders and FF. Missing a hatch in front of seat is another minus for fishing. Not for people over 180lb (roughly speaking for self rescue). I strongly recommand do self-rescue on this model before purchase. According to the pic of hull, it looks, rudder is not need for most of kayakers. It looks it will track well and it won't be hard to turn. If you are not big, and kayak in calm wate and just for cruising it will be ok.

joe


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Tac,
How much you looking to spend? I think that the Phoenix is built more with the touring kayaker in mind than fisherman. I think that if you get something more suited for fishing you will be happier in the long run!  If you let us know what your price range is, I am sure that you can get some great recommendation for your first yak. I'll be the first one to tell you that you need not spend a fortune to get a good yak... I got mine for $575 and that was brand new!! But don't let being frugal keep you away from getting a yak suitable for YOUR needs. 

MYT


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

I have seen a few on the water and they are a respectable brand. They do mention an angler package and also that "Drain scuppers help produce a dry ride" (They do have scuppers) on the information page. I have seen Vic's Hurricane 16' and saw a few 14's at ARC and they are nice and quick rides.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

mytmouse said:


> Tac,
> How much you looking to spend? I think that the Phoenix is built more with the touring kayaker in mind than fisherman. I think that if you get something more suited for fishing you will be happier in the long run!  If you let us know what your price range is, I am sure that you can get some great recommendation for your first yak. I'll be the first one to tell you that you need not spend a fortune to get a good yak... I got mine for $575 and that was brand new!! But don't let being frugal keep you away from getting a yak suitable for YOUR needs.
> 
> MYT


Well I have really bad shoulders and arms, after multiple surgeries I am not sure that a yak is for me, but I still want one. I am hoping to pick up one cheap at first to see how my body reacts. I recently started a pretty hard workout routine and my body is reacting much better than I thought is why I decided to try it now. I think I can handle it, but for now a cheap stable yak for some backwaters, adn yaking out shark baits is what I want.Im a about 5'10" and 195 right now


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Tacpayne said:


> Well* I have really bad shoulders and arms*, after multiple surgeries I am not sure that a yak is for me, but I still want one. I am hoping to pick up one cheap at first to see how my body reacts. I recently started a pretty hard workout routine and my body is reacting much better than I thought is why I decided to try it now. I think I can handle it, but for now a cheap stable yak for some backwaters, adn yaking out shark baits is what I want.Im a about 5'10" and 195 right now


In that case I would go with a Hobie Mirage w/drive other wise your looking at doing more damage to your self. jmo

jerry


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

> Well I have really bad shoulders and arms, after multiple surgeries I am not sure that a yak is for me, but I still want one. I am hoping to pick up one cheap at first to see how my body reacts. I recently started a pretty hard workout routine and my body is reacting much better than I thought is why I decided to try it now. I think I can handle it, but for now a cheap stable yak for some backwaters, adn yaking out shark baits is what I want.Im a about 5'10" and 195 right now


Well in that case I would check your local parks that have lakes to see if they rent them. Take em for a paddle and see how your shoulder holds up. Note the kayaks won't be the best...BUT you will at least be able to see if your shoulder holds up and also if you like kayaking. I think my local park rents them out for less than $10. So your only out a few bucks, or go to a demo day or 2 and then you can paddle good ones and not pay anything!  Also, I would check with your doc to see if your injury can be worsened by paddling a kayak. 

And if all else fails go with the Hobie like O Shin said...but umm... that won't be cheap! LOL

MYT


----------



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

Another option is to check out your local kayak fishing clubs I see you are in NC so I am not sure what clubs are where you are, but if you find yourself up in the Tidewater VA area, we have a couple of great kayak clubs up here (The Pirates of Lynnhaven, and Tidewater Kayak Anglers Association). If you get on their forums and mention that you wanted to try out some different yak's you will probably find many people willing to let you paddle their yaks. I have a WS Ride 135 and a WS Commander 120 that I would be more than willing to let you paddle. Different kayaks paddle differently and the best is to just try them out and see what works for you. As O Shin mentioned a peddle powered kayak may be suitable for you given your shoulder trouble, but they will cost a bit more than a non peddle powered yak. The good thing is that most kayaks maintain their value pretty well so if you get into it and find that your shoulder can't handle it, you will probably be able to recoup most of your investment.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

O Shin Rin said:


> In that case I would go with a Hobie Mirage w/drive other wise your looking at doing more damage to your self. jmo
> 
> jerry


Ive looked at them, but I cant find cheap anywhere near a Hobie  Honestly I have almost quit listening to the Dr's. I had pretty well gotten fat and was considering a major surgery to help my problems. I have a degenerative problem so if I make it worse, its worse. I decided to start some heavy exercise to loose some weight. I was around 227 at the beginning of the year. My Dr urged me to reconsider the exercise plan, since its degenerative. I had already decided that I was going to loose the weight and see how I feel, if I made it worse, well I was already prepared for surgery anyway. Long story short Ive lost 30lbs so far and feel much, much better. My Drs have repeatadly told me that there just arent enough cases of my condition to provide them with a great enough understanding for thorough reccommendations. Basically they take a very conservative approach to everything. Im tired of letting my pain dictate what I do, and am going to go as hard as I can as long as I can. THen I will revisit the surgery option. I have some friends that have offered me a chance to paddle their yaks around and see how it goes. For me I want a good long day on the water that way I am sure what I am in for, thanks for the replies so far, oh and the hurricane was sold before I could look at it, so the search is still on...


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Tacpayne congrats on the weight loss.Hang in there!The more you shed the better you'll feel.Along with the exercise plan eat green and lean.I'v lost a substantial amount doing that and paddling all I can.
You may check out the Endeavors at Bass Pro.Same as O K Prowler 13 for $599 I hear.


----------

